# An das buffed-Team Kleriker Klassenguide



## Askarium (23. März 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team und liebe buffed Community,

Ich wollte fragen wann und ob mal ein Guide für Kleriker bei euch erscheint?

1.Es gibt nun einen Guide für jede Berufung, für Magier sogar sehr viele ,nur für den Kleriker nicht.
2.Kennt ihr vielleicht nen anderen Guide wo man sonst noch nachschauen und sich belesen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.

MFG
Frank


----------



## Lillyan (24. März 2011)

Für welches Spiel?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2011)

Rift?


----------



## Dandeloo (24. März 2011)

Hi, der Kleriker-Guide ist gerade in Arbeit - ich hoffe, es dauert nicht mehr lange  Allerspätestens Anfang bis Mitte nächste Woche werden wir Euch den Guide liefern.  Morgen haben wir voraussichtlich auch den ersten Instanzen-Expertenguide auf der Seite.


----------



## Kyanora (2. April 2011)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> Hi, der Kleriker-Guide ist gerade in Arbeit - ich hoffe, es dauert nicht mehr lange  Allerspätestens Anfang bis Mitte nächste Woche werden wir Euch den Guide liefern.  Morgen haben wir voraussichtlich auch den ersten Instanzen-Expertenguide auf der Seite.




Hi!

Wie siehts aus? Wann kommt der Guide denn endlich?

Langsam wirds mal Zeit dafür...


----------



## Stanglnator (4. April 2011)

Warum nimmst du nicht den? ^^
http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/Guides/Rift-Guide-Klassen-Tipps-und-Tricks-zu-den-Kleriker-Seelen-im-PvE-und-PvP-818593/


----------

